# simpull gripit



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

I was wanting to buy the dang thing at the supply house just cause. I was wondering if its even worth the money though.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

howabout said:


> I was wanting to buy the dang thing at the supply house just cause. I was wondering if its even worth the money though.


I keep seeing it here when I'm wandering around the isles.

For $4.97 I'm just gonna buy it & try it to save on wasting tape & then having to pick up scraps of tape off the floor.

It looks groovy. :thumbup:


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

Picture of what Im talking about. They say you don't have to strip the wire just place in bend and pull.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Hows it work?


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Hows it work?


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Southwir...g-Head-Silver-58294540/204285882#.Umh8Q_k_sil :thumbsup:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought one of these puppies a couple months back & LOVE IT!









PullIt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Some chain does the same thing.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Some chain does the same thing.


I've heard that but never tried it. So #12 jack chain is what you guys use? Have you lost any wires on a pull since you're not using tape? 

I'm tempted to try the chain or southwire tool. I sure wouldn't miss taping up heads all the time.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

the sharp cut "V" on this pull toy looks like a much better grab/bite on the wire than chain would be. I heard about chain before but have never tried it, so guessing.

I gotta grab one of these pull toys next time I'm at HD


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

SparkyDino said:


> *the sharp cut "V" on this pull toy looks like a much better grab/bite on the wire than chain would be.* I heard about chain before but have never tried it, so guessing.
> 
> I gotta grab one of these pull toys next time I'm at HD


I was thinking the same thing but I'd have to try them both to see.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

if it doesn't work like I want, I'll turn it into a $5 roach clip to put into use between service calls :whistling2:


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I used the rack-a-tiers one,It said _works even on half inch wasn’t really that true _we used it just for home runs 3/4 pipes with full boats.Worked really well almost cut head making time in half.The only downfall was that a full boat with ground you had to use this extension witch was always getting tangled up.This has plenty of room.If I has a HD with in 100 miles I would buy the sh** out of them.


----------



## Daniel Case (Dec 27, 2012)

Who says you dont need to tape it? I used it and still taped it up


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Daniel Case said:


> Who says you dont need to tape it? I used it and still taped it up


PRODUCT OVERVIEW

The SIMpull GRIPit Circuit Pulling Head is a true time saver when it comes to pulling 10-14 AWG wire and cable. Making up a pulling is now easier than ever. This product is rust and corrosion resistant. Comes with an 18 in. leader that is easily attached to pulling string.

Can be used with 14-10 AWG solid or stranded conductors
Reusable pulling head for circuit wire
Easily attach up to 7 wires per SIMpull GRIPit
Easily connects to fish tape, string or rope
*No need to strip or tape the wire*
Saves time making pulling heads


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It would be silly not to tape the wire. What if you need to pull it back a bit?


----------



## Daniel Case (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats what im saying any snags either. I wouldnt risk losing a wire over a couple wraps of tape


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

HackWork said:


> It would be silly not to tape the wire. What if you need to pull it back a bit?



didn't make HD today to get one, or anywhere. lol

that makes sense, maybe they didn't think about that when writing the product review?

I never thought about that either [too busy thinking about how many joints in a row I could get on it], I would have first time I had to pull back a little and hung up though :whistling2:


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Sash Chain, $0.79 per foot. Works AMAZING


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

StaticFilter said:


> Sash Chain, $0.79 per foot. Works AMAZING


Sash chain is also a lot stronger than similar sized jack chain.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Cow said:


> So #12 jack chain is what you guys use?


:no:

jack chain is not going to work:








The way the links are built is not a good design for pulling...


Sash chain on the other hand:








..is much stronger and has V-notchs built right in :thumbsup:


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep its badass


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use sash chain for indivdual conductors and welded link with white or grey phase tape for belden pulls. Pulling THWN is about all I use sash for.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can you post a pic of your wire in any/all of these devices. Im used to the old fashioned half hitch is all.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

sparky402 said:


> Can you post a pic of your wire in any/all of these devices. Im used to the old fashioned half hitch is all.



I understand why you are in Nebraska now:laughing:

I have been glad it aint one of the states I haven't tramped thru


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> Can you post a pic of your wire in any/all of these devices. Im used to the old fashioned half hitch is all.



Half-hitching has its uses....but it does make the OD larger....I seldom use a half hitch - and I_ never_ use a half-hitch in a conduit or closed wall pull.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

When doing wire pulls in conduit with lots of conductors, half hitching sucks because it's too easy for one conductor to slip out of the bundle.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> When doing wire pulls in conduit with lots of conductors, half hitching sucks because it's too easy for one conductor to slip out of the bundle.


If someone is half-hitching in a pipe run, they are asking for trouble.

Making your own eye on the rope and looping your conductors [sometimes, not even all of them ~ duct tape is amazingly strong] through it [or the sash chain] is a much better method....if made properly, you will never lose a conductor.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

HackWork said:


> When doing wire pulls in conduit with lots of conductors, half hitching sucks because it's too easy for one conductor to slip out of the bundle.





Celtic said:


> If someone is half-hitching in a pipe run, they are asking for trouble.
> 
> Making your own eye on the rope and looping your conductors [sometimes, not even all of them ~ duct tape is amazingly strong] through it [or the sash chain] is a much better method....if made properly, you will never lose a conductor.


It works great for small control wires. I've pulled many long runs in pipe, some even 700'+ using mule tape and half hitches. I haven't lost a conductor yet. As a matter of fact I've had the lower tensile strength mule tape break, but none of the conductors have pulled out.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Cow said:


> .... using mule tape and half hitches.


Mule tape is not exactly "rope"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Mule tape is not exactly "rope"


I very rarely used rope for #10 or smaller. Always poly string.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Mule tape is not exactly "rope"


I saw mention of half hitching, but no mention of using rope specifically.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure I'd use it in PVC conduit.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Its been awhile sine we half hitched anything i think we graduated to the sock and maybe used jack chain once. Its been awhile since i did any pulls like that. Half hitch makes it hard to pull through90s


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

SparkyDino said:


> I bought one of these puppies a couple months back & LOVE IT!
> 
> PullIt


I have the plastic green from rakateer ad love it great for pulls by urself


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Making your own eye on the *rope* ...
> 
> 
> Cow said:
> ...


:whistling2:


You even quoted me [ #*28* ] :laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Celtic said:


> :no:
> 
> jack chain is not going to work:
> 
> ...


I have yet to find any sash chain small enough except brass in my area. I found a steel version at HD, but too big.

I would like to have something that is magnetic.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> I have yet to find any sash chain small enough except brass in my area. I found a steel version at HD, but too big.
> 
> I would like to have something that is magnetic.


Do you have at least dirt roads where you live?

Amazon will get it to you


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Do you have at least dirt roads where you live?
> 
> Amazon will get it to you


We have to walk through the jungle carrying machetes.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Do you have at least dirt roads where you live?
> 
> Amazon will get it to you





> Looking for something?
> We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site
> 
> Go to Amazon.com's Home Page


Can you at least get a link right?:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Can you at least get a link right?:thumbup:


Want me to buy it and ship right to your shack?

Do some of the work yourself.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Want me to buy it and ship right to your shack?
> 
> Do some of the work yourself.


I would rather you do the leg work. Cause you like me.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> I would rather you do the leg work. Cause you like me.


I liked you better when you had me on ignore.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> I have yet to find any sash chain small enough except brass in my area. I found a steel version at HD, but too big.
> 
> I would like to have something that is magnetic.


May I ask why? You could attach small keyrings to the end of the sash chain...


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

StaticFilter said:


> May I ask why? You could attach small keyrings to the end of the sash chain...


That is a damn good idea.
Why didn't Celtic think of that?
:wallbash:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Celtic said:


> I liked you better when you had me on ignore.


I never had you on ignore. i just would ignore you.:thumbsup:


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

SparkyDino said:


> I keep seeing it here when I'm wandering around the isles.
> 
> For $4.97 I'm just gonna buy it & try it to save on wasting tape & then having to pick up scraps of tape off the floor.
> 
> It looks groovy. :thumbup:


I picked one of these up at depot after reading this thread and figured I'd try it being $5. Just used it for the first time today and I am in aww at it. I always made up a mini pull head and taped it together but this worked just like it said. Definitely worth the $5 in just what you'll save in time.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been pulling 10s 8s and 6s with my foot long piece of sash chain for a few weeks now and it is amazing. A fellow coworker bought a simpull gripit and had me try it, it was okay if pulling a few 10s but since it's not flexible, has fewer slots and closer spaced slots, I don't like it. There's nothing that $5 POS can do that my $0.79 sash chain can't do better


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> We have to walk through the jungle carrying machetes.












Hed get heavy after a while....


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

StaticFilter said:


> I've been pulling 10s 8s and 6s with my foot long piece of sash chain for a few weeks now and it is amazing. A fellow coworker bought a simpull gripit and had me try it, it was okay if pulling a few 10s but since it's not flexible, has fewer slots and closer spaced slots, I don't like it. There's nothing that $5 POS can do that my $0.79 sash chain can't do better


Can you take a pic or what your chain looks like? and what size chain is it?


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

mattwright999 said:


> Can you take a pic or what your chain looks like? and what size chain is it?


Yeah I'll take a pic tomorrow


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

StaticFilter said:


> Yeah I'll take a pic tomorrow


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

mattwright999 said:


> Can you take a pic or what your chain looks like? and what size chain is it?


I attached 1 link of Jack chain to the end to easily attach/detach from fishtapes strings etc I've pulled tens of thousands of feet of #10 #8 and #6 with this thing


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

StaticFilter said:


> I attached 1 link of Jack chain to the end to easily attach/detach from fishtapes strings etc I've pulled tens of thousands of feet of #10 #8 and #6 with this thing
> 
> View attachment 31980


Thanks! and do you tape anything or do you just hook 2-3" of wire over each chain and go?


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

No tape needed for 10s but bigger wire I "haircut" to fit in the links and tape to make a compact head


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

As you said 2-3 inches is perfect. Put a wire in, skip 2 links, next wire, skip 2 etc


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

StaticFilter said:


> As you said 2-3 inches is perfect. Put a wire in, skip 2 links, next wire, skip 2 etc


Looks like you can get 8/10 wires in one go. But what about if your doing a larger pipe with more than one pull to get all the wire in?


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

mattwright999 said:


> Looks like you can get 8/10 wires in one go. But what about if your doing a larger pipe with more than one pull to get all the wire in?


You can change the spacing and also just buy more than 1 foot, I only bought a foot


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I feel dumb now. We have a mountain of that that just sits on the shelf. It used to hold up thee old style light fixtures we had. I never thought to use it for that.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Could've used that today was pulling 4 #6's through 3/4" pipe today and was an absolute nightmare especially with 3 90's and an lb that whoever ran the pipe decided would be a great idea to have it on the floor than up to the roof for a kx unit into another lb than about 10ft to a 90 through a seal tight connector. Ended up scraping the heck out of it thankfully from what I looked the outer plastic was scratched up and the the actually wire looked fine.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

undeadwiring said:


> Could've used that today was pulling 4 #6's through 3/4" pipe today and was an absolute nightmare especially with 3 90's and an lb that whoever ran the pipe decided would be a great idea to have it on the floor than up to the roof for a kx unit into another lb than about 10ft to a 90 through a seal tight connector. Ended up scraping the heck out of it thankfully from what I looked the outer plastic was scratched up and the the actually wire looked fine.


Yeah everything I've been pulling has been in 3/4 at maximum allowable fill since my damn guys didn't bother to think about voltage drop. The 6s are nice because you can stagger them across the whole foot of chain and have a small head that won't lose conductors during a pull


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Four # 6's in a 3/4 in pipe????


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> Four # 6's in a 3/4 in pipe????


 37% I already checked. I bet it pulled like a dead cow


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> 37% I already checked. I bet it pulled like a dead cow


Where did u check?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> Where did u check?


 My brain.
Aka phone app


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> My brain.
> Aka phone app


Electrical Wiring Pro says 38% but whatever


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

StaticFilter said:


> Electrical Wiring Pro says 38% but whatever


Yea I actually just looked too and got 38

I would have never thought you could legally put four number 6 in a 3/4 pipe.

If I'm running number 6 I'm running 1 inch at least without even looking it up.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I figured it for rigid. Sorry guys.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> I figured it for rigid. Sorry guys.


Still way off, rigid is 36.9%


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

StaticFilter said:


> Yeah everything I've been pulling has been in 3/4 at maximum allowable fill since my damn guys didn't bother to think about voltage drop. The 6s are nice because you can stagger them across the whole foot of chain and have a small head that won't lose conductors during a pull


We were using rope tied to the conductors. Today was another nightmare, the guys who ran the pipe used rigid aluminum which sucked every threaded coupling we hit got stuck and again the outer layer got messed up.

Also to add the guys who did the piping were supposed to use 1" not 3/4" also grc would've been much more appropriate and easier to pull through instead of aluminum which sucks. Especially when you have to take apart nearly every coupling on the run because you keep getting stuck every 10 - 15 inches.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> 37% I already checked. I bet it pulled like a dead cow


Oh yeah and spent nearly the whole day pulling 50'


----------

